# Canon 700d & Nissin 866 Mk 2, HSS available?



## p4ddy100 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, apologies for posting if covered elsewhere ( believe me I ve scoured though)

I have a EOS 700d and a few Nissin 866 speedlights. I am attempting to see if HSS is available, checking the specs i cannot see that it is but looking on Canon site for 650d it mentions it and i have see several quotes of " all post 2012 DSLRs have HSS)

any advice as to 

a) is it available
b) if so , how on earth do you do it!

thanks in advance!!


----------



## K3nt (Sep 2, 2013)

Should be there. It's in my 7D as well. Menu - Flash Control and there will be an entry about flash sync 1st Curtain is probably listed, the other option is second curtain sync and the third HSS.


----------



## p4ddy100 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks I see the 7d lists it on the canon site as a feature.

Anyone have the 700d and get it working?


----------



## Jim O (Sep 2, 2013)

p4ddy100 said:


> Hi, apologies for posting if covered elsewhere ( believe me I ve scoured though)
> 
> I have a EOS 700d and a few Nissin 866 speedlights. I am attempting to see if HSS is available, checking the specs i cannot see that it is but looking on Canon site for 650d it mentions it and i have see several quotes of " all post 2012 DSLRs have HSS)
> 
> ...



HSS is _available_ according to the camera manual. See page 219.

Whether it will work with an off brand flash I do not know.


----------



## p4ddy100 (Sep 2, 2013)

ah....thanks Jim


----------



## K3nt (Sep 3, 2013)

Got that same flash and have no problem with HSS on the 7D... The 700D IS on the other hand very new, so you might need to have the Nissin firmware upgraded to properly talk to the body.
Ask a friend with a 60D or similar to try the flash unit and enable HSS. If he can do it, you probably need to have the FW upgraded.


----------



## p4ddy100 (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks! I guess it works for you ON camera and not off via wireless? Or am i that lucky 

I m playing tonight but I heard OFF wireless doesnt work but if I connect one D866ii ON camera it can control the other OFF flash D866s to high speed Synch correctly


----------



## K3nt (Oct 10, 2013)

True. I on the other hand use Yongnuo 622C radio triggers to get HSS off-camera. Works great and cheap too.


----------

